# Boots for Hunting/Hiking?



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

Somehow I originally posted this in fishing equipment. I'll just move it here.

I've always had Keens but the last 2 pairs I've owned haven't held up. I'm doing more hiking than I ever have been before. Looking for a good waterproof, breathable boot with good ankle support. I know there are a lot of options but I figured I'd start with some that have already been tested and proved by some of the best guys out there! thanks in advance for the help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

My brother has some under armor, claims there the most comfortable boots he’s ever owned. But they only lasted 1 season. I broke down and spent the money on some zamberlins. Comfortable and very durable.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Man, there are so many good options and almost as many strong opinions on them. I think the key is go with a reputable boot maker, then just go find what your feet like. Zamberlan, Crispi, Asolo, Meindle, Scarpa, Salomon, Lowa, Kenetreks, Vasque, La Sportiva, etc etc etc all make a quality boot. You really do need to go and just see what your feet like. I tried a pair of Salomon Quest 4D boots a couple years ago and they were the most comfortable boot I’ve ever put on, they just didn’t fit right once I hit the trail. I ended up with a pair of Asolo that I like quite a bit, but don’t love. They fit my goofy, picky feet really well, but they lack the overall comfort of the Salomons for my foot. They’ve been a quality boot for me. 

One thing I’ll say is don’t pigeon hole yourself with just a “hunting” boot. Backpacking boots will give you a ton more options and accomplish the same thing.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

CRISPI....

I have always been a meindal guy and I bought a pair of Denalis a couple months ago but, they just were too small so I picked up a pair of CRISPI’s because of all the reviews and they are a legit boot. Light weight, waterproof, breathable excellent ankle support. 
Iv got the Nevada’s and have only put about 20 miles in the mountains on them and 4 of those were in 3” of snow. Good to go right out of the box. No hot spots, no blisters or anything. 

So far I like them. Go to the blackovis store and try some on..


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone ever try Scarpa? I see them on KUIU website


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I ordered a pair of Crispi Wyomings and Kenetrek Hardscrapple yesterday from Scheel's, boots are supposed to be here today. I'm planning on trying out both pair and keeping one.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't wear "boots" most of the time. I wear the solomon speedcross gtx.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

goosefreak said:


> CRISPI....
> 
> I have always been a meindal guy and I bought a pair of Denalis a couple months ago but, they just were too small so I picked up a pair of CRISPI's because of all the reviews and they are a legit boot. Light weight, waterproof, breathable excellent ankle support.
> Iv got the Nevada's and have only put about 20 miles in the mountains on them and 4 of those were in 3" of snow. Good to go right out of the box. No hot spots, no blisters or anything.
> ...


I have the non insulated Guide boot and have never been happier. BlackOvis is a great place as well.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'll take a good fitting boot over one with better performance in most conditions. for me, that means wearing a salomon quest boot in the early season. i have a wide forefoot, narrow heel with a high arch. my mendle denali's perform and feel great but don't fit well. that results in really tired feet after just a few miles of trail or a mile of steep terrain. the crispi nevada's fit a little better but not worth spending the money on to just be marginally better. the under armor boots i had fit well and performed well but broke down so quick that i would need to replace them every season at minimum. after a year they literally fell apart.

i'm always looking for another boot that fits well and performs. good luck with your search.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

My Cabela's boots have held up well through three seasons so far. Comfortable and get the job done, though I did order some gel inserts today as I developed metatarsalgia from the thinnish soles.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

I hope y'all keep this thread going. I'm in the market (again) for new boots. I bought a pair of Danner Pronghorns last August and they won't make it through another bird season. They are no longer waterproof and the leather is missing chunks like you wouldn't believe (yeah I even put the boot treatment crap on it a few times).


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Has anyone tried Schnee's or Lathrop and Sons?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

The Kenetrek Hard Scrabble are great boots, worn them for about a month now and they seem very good.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Just bought some Crispi Colorado's. So far pretty impressed and will be putting them to use this summer backpacking. Really like the rocketed sole and the fit.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I ended up with Crispi boots. I tried a lot of different ones but liked the feel and and support the best with them. I’ve put about 20 miles on them so far. Thanks for all the responses and hopefully it helps some other people out as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

wagdog said:


> I hope y'all keep this thread going. I'm in the market (again) for new boots. I bought a pair of Danner Pronghorns last August and they won't make it through another bird season. They are no longer waterproof and the leather is missing chunks like you wouldn't believe (yeah I even put the boot treatment crap on it a few times).


I've a pair of Danner Pronghorns as well. I think they've lasted, maybe a year. I still use them, but only in the summertime for hiking/scouting. I made the mistake of buying the version that had the nylon cordura uppers instead of all leather. The goretex membrane that they supposivley have for all intents and purposes doesn't exist. They leak about as bad as a screen door on a submarine. Also the cordura on the back of the boot, above the heel has ripped. I won't ever buy another pair of Danner Pronghorns again, and definitely no boot of any brand that isn't all leather.

I will give the pronghorns one good mark though - they have never given my blisters, the insole was OK out of the box since it had a deep heel cup, and the break in time was next to nill. If you need a pair of boots in a pinch, and you need them NOW, the Danner pronghorns will work as a bandaid solution until you can get better boots. Unfortunately their around 170-190$ or something like that? I forget, but they are not worth the cost.

My current hunting boot is Irish Setter Elk Trackers with 200 grams of insulation. I like these because the upper is taller, and it's easier to tuck my pant legs inside the boot. Keep ticks out and keeps the bottom of my pant legs from getting wet/muddy. These boots are a little more money then the Danner pronghorns, but not by much. I find the 200 gram of insulation works ok throughout winter, and in April, the first week or so of May, October and November. Mid to late may, on up to most of September I find them too hot.

The elk trackers will take a bit more work to get going as a hunting boot. During deer muzzy last year I was miserable. I had them broken in, but the insole they came with didn't do much to stop heel lift, and it was too hot. I ended up taping moleskin over the blisters on my heels, EVERY morning. I had blisters on my blisters. Later on it dawned on my to change the insoles and that made all the difference. Currently rocking superfeet insoles, ( https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014PB8NDU/?coliid=I18AECK4PR2YEK ) and it's a night and day difference.

Their also a more traditional boot. Meaning you have to maintain them, and if you wear out the soles or heels, you can have them redone. Copes shoe repair in Spanish Fork does good work. I've already had them in his shop for a quick fix. There was some sole separation around the edges. I don't think it was determental to the boot, but it did bother me and it's worth mentioning. If you look on amazon reviews, you'll see others complaining about the same.

If anyone ever gets a pair of Irish setter elk trackers:
- get some mink oil paste or something along those lines to maintain water repellency
- toss the insoles and put in after market ones

Do that, and their fine. If I were to purchase another pair, i'd go without the 200 grams of insulation and get the uninsulated ones, so I could wear them year round.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have worn several brands. I had some Asolo somethings when I was 18 ish and they were ok. Not great, but ok. I had some others while I was really poor and again, they were ok. 

I got Meindl Perfekt Hunters at Cabela's and I haven't worn another boot in 14 years. I just got a new pair last year to replace the other ones which are still pretty good, just wanted newer ones. I put a lot of miles in them. They are 400 gr insulation so can be a bit warm, but with proper liner socks and wool hiking socks, they're not too bad even in the summer. I enjoy them in the winter chasing ditch parrots and use them deer and elk hunting also. They lasted over 10 years for one pair of boots that I put a lot of miles on. So, I figure spend a lot of money once is better than spending quite a bit of money several times. 

The insoles are made of cork so they mold to your foot, have great ankle support (have never had any ankle issues), go tall enough to not get wet crossing streams and dealing with snow, and if you pair with gore-tex or waterproof pants and you can seal the bottoms (duct tape around the ankle, if needed, you basically have waders up to your waiste for high water situations in a pinch. I've done it before and they were great. I wear my goretex upland pants elk and deer hunting all the time, and they're stupendous. Great combination. Will keep wearing them. Kennetrec is really nice also. Have friends with those and they really like them.


----------

